# Jotul LP DV Allagash 300 for a coastal small house VS. Empire Wall Heater?



## lp-stovebythesea (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a small two story house by the ocean in Northern California. It currently has an Empire propane wall heater that puts out 15,000 BTU's. It really is useless in the winter when the house is at a dead cold and it heats way too slowly. It's inefficient. So, I have thought about upgrading to an Empire wall heater that puts out 25,000 BTU's with a blower...but UGLY! It's a cute little house and the downstairs is really small. I thought a Jotul enamel Allagash 300 propane stove would look great. It comes with direct vent and I would do that horizonally where the Empire is now. 

I have read a bit in this forum and know that high and heavy coastal winds could be a problem. Also, I am concerned, because I would leave it on with the pilot going some times, but more often shut the whole thing down and re-ignite it each time. The house is in earthquake country and I don't want to leave propane flowing. I assume the stove is safe enough that if the pilot blew out, then there would be an intern sensor that would shut off the propane to the pilot. 

I do have a friend who, several years ago, had a stove blast in her face (glass everywhere and soot literally tattooed her in a few places) due to accumulated propane (not a Jotul). She's okay. I do have that fear about accumulated propane. But, I figure that Jotuls are a safe stove and fairly easy to turn on and off.

So, am I making a good choice, or should I stick with the Empire, which is safer and cheaper? And, if the Jotul is acceptable, would a stove that size give me enough heat for the two stories? Thanks!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 10, 2009)

no doubt the jotul will look better, cost more, be more efficient, and offer better cust svc than the empire!


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend.  I agree with Dave, get the Allagash. It sounds like you already don't like the Empire, and it sounds ugly.  Spend your money on something you'll be proud of and get the blower if its not included.

Yes if you shut off the pilot, it blows out due to really high winds, and, or an earthquake causes it to go out, then the valve shuts off all gas to the burner and pilot quickly and automatically.  Its not like the old days were it just keeps sending gas to the pilot so don't worry and if you want to turn the pilot off while you're away for extended periods or for the summer you can easily re-ignite it.  If that worries you then take the glass off when you go to relight the pilot (as most mfg's suggest) and you'll avoid the explosion/flying glass potential.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ great advice R&D;,


----------



## lp-stovebythesea (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't really think of just taking the glass out. For that matter, maybe just open the glass door.....if there is an opening door..I need to look at the picture again. I guess I was wondering if the Allagash would be enough, BTU-wise too. Th bigger model just seemed too big and would cycle too much.

Thanks for the thoughts on my friend. The explosion was several years ago, but she still is trying to get a laser treatment to get rid of the small tattoo marks that were left on her face. I really don't notice them....but she does. She was lucky. It knocked out a tooth and left the tattoo marks and there was blood, but it could have been a lot worse. I thought she should file something against the stove company, but she said she should have been more careful.

What are a few other tips for warming a dead-cold small two story house as fast as possible? Thanks again


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey,lp-stovebythesea]

For that matter, maybe just open the glass door.....if there is an opening door

The GF 300 Allagash does not have a glass door that opens. The 2 cast doors open & that gives you the option
to install a screen which will both cut the glare off the glass & protect little (&BIG fingers & hands from touching the glass.
You have to unlatch two spring clips & lift the glass straight up to remove it


I guess I was wondering if the Allagash would be enough, BTU-wise too.

The Allagash is 26K input - maybe 19K output (heat)

The bigger model just seemed too big and would cycle too much

The Sebago (SEEBAYGO) is 32K input & about 24K output...

Which one will heat your house adequately? That mainly depends on the layout & how well it's insulated

What are a few other tips for warming a dead-cold small two story house as fast as possible? 

Fans, Fans, & more fans...Either of those two units will begin radiating heat in about 20 minutes...
The challenge is trying to get the heated air to move sideways to other areas...
Ceiling fans REALLY help to get the heat spread around...
HTH...


----------



## lp-stovebythesea (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, thanks. Great help! I wish the doors opened, because often I have guests stay there and taking the glass out is a little unrealistic. The downstairs is small and probably what will always happen is the heat will escape up stairs. I'll work on it. I like the small size of the Ivory Enamel Allagash. being it's a small room, I will have a leather couch about 3 feet away from it. The couch doesn't face it, it's to the side of it. The screen sounds like a good idea.

Also, I got the stove on sale (I have it on hold until a tech comes out to make sure it's a safe fit) and I will be paying $1812.00 for the stove, $275 for the blower, and out the door total for the conversion, DV vent and labor $2858.98. That's before tax. Does  that sound like a fair deal? Thanks!


----------



## lp-stovebythesea (Sep 11, 2009)

One more thing...always with me . There is also a brown enamel Jotul GF 400 Sebago on sale for $2195.00, but I have no idea what the installation will be as it would be a whole differnt thing. The Allagash would be vented horizonally to the wall and the vent work would be outside (probably nice for such a small room and low wall and the ivory color is helping to make the small room less small) and the Sebago has the stove pipe in the house. The downstairs is approx. 550 sq. ft.


----------



## lp-stovebythesea (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi again...hoping someone will tell me if this is a fair deal or not. I live rurally and don't have many options, but a heads up would be great and give me more confidence. Also, I have a wall thermostat from the existing wall heater. Would that work as well with a Jotul, or will I have to buy a Jotul thermostat? I am meeting with the tech tomorrow, so the sooner the better. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2009)

lp-stovebythesea said:
			
		

> Hi again...hoping someone will tell me if this is a fair deal or not. I live rurally and don't have many options, but a heads up would be great and give me more confidence. Also, I have a wall thermostat from the existing wall heater. Would that work as well with a Jotul, or will I have to buy a Jotul thermostat? I am meeting with the tech tomorrow, so the sooner the better. Thanks



It's a good deal, but I would install without the blower kit to see how she heats your area. 
It can always be added later.
The thermostat will work if it's a miillivolt unit.
If it isn't ANY millivolt unit - including remote millivolt thermostats will work


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you thought about installing a small wood stove in another area of the house?  A 25k btu gas heater will still take a while to bring up the temp in a small yet cold house and something like a little wood stove would drastically accelerate that process.  Since it's something that wouldn't be used all that often, you obviously wouldn't go through all that much wood, and it's hard to beat the look and feel of a traditional wood fire.


----------

